# 2.6.7 breaks network support on A7N8X nForce2 network cards?

## Ninwa

After getting 2.6.7 my network support was gone, with the same .config file and the same configuration I could switch between 2.6.6 (where network worked)  and 2.6.7 (and it was broken here). I'm having the same problems as this person here.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=190048&highlight=nforce2

```

Failed to bring eth0 up

Error: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started. 

```

I note from linux.com that 3com network cards were broken with the latest kernel, perhaps a related problem?

 *Quote:*   

> 3Com 3C59X/3C90X network card owners who have been experiencing problems with their network card, when trying to use basic services like DHCP, may want to apply these subtle improvements to their network card driver and see if it resolves the problems. 
> 
> 

 

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## coelho

same problem ! using kernel 2.6.5

----------

## malloc

I'm sorry to say but yours is not a kernel related problem.

I'm using 2.6.7-mm3 (and used mm1 and vanilla) with that same board and i'm using my builtin 3com card fine.

Maybe you should redo your config by hand just to make sure.

----------

## Drake Mallard

I'm using 2.6.7 just fine with nForce2 LAN, on two different machines.  However, when I upgraded from 2.6.5 to 2.6.7, my ethernet devices were swapped--ie, eth0 became eth1 and vice-versa.  Maybea  long shot, but you might check and see if that's what's happening to you.

----------

## lbrtuk

What does dmesg say about it?

----------

## coelho

its a kernel problem ! when i boot with a 2.6.5 kernel everything is good

----------

## iamben

are you taking about the nvidia nic or the 3com nic? it SEEMS like you are talking about the 3com nic, and it works fine for me on both 2.6.5 and 2.6.7.

if you are talking about the nvidia nic, i have no idea

----------

## jguidroz09

I have an ASUS A7N8X-X and ethernet works fine with both 2.6.7-rc3-mm2, 2.6.7-mm2, and 2.6.7-mm4.  Now what doesn't work for me with 2.6.7-mm2 and 2.6.7-mm4 is that Rhythmbox takes up 100% CPU and has no audio output and bootsplash does not like the initrd line in my lilo.conf file.

----------

